# Part # for Rear Cupholder on 2005 SE



## DamnRock (Sep 12, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the part# is for the rear cupholder on the 2005 Pathfinder SE? It's the one that folds out on the rear of the center console, just below the rear air controls. The mounts on mine are bent out so it won't stay closed. 

Thanks

Rock


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

DamnRock said:


> Can anyone tell me what the part# is for the rear cupholder on the 2005 Pathfinder SE? It's the one that folds out on the rear of the center console, just below the rear air controls. The mounts on mine are bent out so it won't stay closed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rock


Call the dealer in the morning... I'm sure they are the only supplier of that item. 

You might, if you're lucky, get that fixed for free, my sister got her 2nd row cup holders stepped on, broke and got a repair and replacement, free.


----------



## Tillyboat (Mar 16, 2007)

looking for parts? this site is pretty good. *969 Console Box :: Miscellaneous :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Pathfinder (R51) 2005-2008 :: CourtesyParts.com*


----------

